# Show wethers?



## gatorgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

We are considering getting a wether and doeling for our kids for pets and hopefully to take to the fair in a few years.

Can wethers be shown (Mini Nubians). From what I'm finding it looks like in most fair catalogs the only wethers that can be shown is for marking class and pygmy wethers.

Also, until a child is in the 3rd grade, they are not allowed to show 'large animals' including goats?? Is there other programs where children can show at a younger age? I only did 4H as a child, but I didnt know they had such age restrictions. I dont know anything about Jr. Open or FFA.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Are your kids in 4-H? I would really really look into getting all the information you can from them because every state is different.

I'm in KY, my kids are 5, 11, and 13. This is my oldest 2 kids 2nd year in 4-H.
Most of the fairs here are about the same, they show like this:
showmanship, market goat classes, dairy goats <does and bucks only>, and boer/meat goat breeding stock <percentages, fullbloods, commercial and bucks only>.
So here, the only classes you'll find a wether is in the market goat classes.

I am not sure how they do dairy, but I know boer goat does have to be registered but some of the fairs have a commercial doe class for unregistered stock.
All goats have to have a scrapie tag as well as recent health certificate <1 certificate is good for the summer/show season>.

I'd ask them about Novice showmanship, because at the fairs I've been too, I've seen 2-3 year olds showing in showmanship. They had an older child or adult with them. My youngest daughter was 4yo last summer and got to show her big sister's doeling in a showmanship class, but my son helped her.
This year my 5yo is showing her own goat, a kiko/boer doeling born in March who is a little over 70lbs <my daughter is 43lbs LOL>. She trained her all by herself, and she is so very proud of herself 
She'll get to show her in the Novice Showmanship and Novice Market goat class.
Originally we wanted her to go into a commercial doe class, but my daughter is too young.
So I'd definitely find out, your kids might be able to do showmanship, even with the wether, they just may not be able to show their goat in a different class.

Good Luck, and I hope your kids can show, they will love it  My oldest 2 kids are shy and not really into anything as far as activities go, and we don't get to do much at all during the summer, so showing their doelings is a big confidence booster, gives them something to do and look forward to.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

In Indiana the age requirements for traditional 4-H (where you can show the large breed animals) is 3rd grade-12th grade. Then there is mini's which are Kindergarden-2nd grade, they do projects that can include information and learning about the animals. Then the youngest is Clover buds and I think that is 3 years old till kindergarten and they so easy arts and crafts.


----------



## gatorgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Ive called the 4H extension office a few times and so far havent gotten any information. We are in WA State.. They have the Primary K=2nd, but dont know anything about Clover Buds.

I did 4H for 8 years and LOVED every minute of it. But I did sheep starting in the 5th grade. I just want them to start as soon as they can. I'd love to be able to buy this super cute little wether and have her start probaby next year since its already June and our fair is in July.

She will be 4 years old this summer. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well good luck I think 4-H is one/ if not the best youth organization out there. I am very active and sit on 2 boards and like 4 other committees for 4-H. I hope she can start sooner out there then she could here when it comes to showing animals.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Gatorgirl,

Great name by the way ~ how did you come by that?

Our fair in Lake County, California has a class for showmanship, any breed of goat, does or wethers (no bucks) and it also has a wether class and any breed of wether is fine. We have a separate Pygmy goat class too. We also have an open goat show one day of our fair. Every fair is different. In our area the 4H'ers can show at some of the other fairs in counties that share boarders with our county or that are in our district.

Good luck ~ 4H is awesome. :stars:


----------



## gatorgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Utterly Blessed Farm said:


> Hi Gatorgirl,
> 
> Great name by the way ~ how did you come by that?


Thanks! It was my nickname as a kid.. just stuck with me.

I loved 4H as a kid, I sure would like to see places open up their contests to more wethers, not just pygmy. Seems like OR, WA, ID are all the same for the most part and only allow pygymy wethers to be shown..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, I wish they had some more 'easy going' classes for kids to show in with their pet goats especially. You know, some fun things not always so 'official' like, it's fun, but would be more fun if they had extra little classes for fun stuff, especially the young kids.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

In Morgan County, Indiana's fair they have a special class for Mini-4hers where they show in showmanship. They usually have an adult or experienced 4her help them. Mini-4h is grades K-2 then you can start showing your animal in actual classes in 3rd grade. There is an actual class at our fair for dairy wethers. Then of course there are the pygmy wethers and market wethers. I would suggest talking to someone in 4h about showing a dairy wether. Maybe go and watch the goat show to see if they have a class for dairy wethers. I hope this helps and I really hope you can get your kids involved in 4h.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> In Morgan County, Indiana's fair they have a special class for Mini-4hers where they show in showmanship. They usually have an adult or experienced 4her help them. Mini-4h is grades K-2 then you can start showing your animal in actual classes in 3rd grade. There is an actual class at our fair for dairy wethers. Then of course there are the pygmy wethers and market wethers. I would suggest talking to someone in 4h about showing a dairy wether. Maybe go and watch the goat show to see if they have a class for dairy wethers. I hope this helps and I really hope you can get your kids involved in 4h.


See, that is great, I think they should do that for everyone.

BTW, I must say I was excited...Morgan County, IN. I spent much of my youth in Morgan county  We lived halfway between Morgantown and Martinsville.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I know it's so cute to see the little ones walk in with their goats. 

It's great to meet somebody from the same general area that i live in! I live in Eminence, which is southeast of Martinsville. Eminence is located right before you get to the Putnam Co. line.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> I know it's so cute to see the little ones walk in with their goats.
> 
> It's great to meet somebody from the same general area that i live in! I live in Eminence, which is southeast of Martinsville. Eminence is located right before you get to the Putnam Co. line.


Yep I know where that's at  My dad lives not far from you he's in Putnam co. --Reelsville. Between Reelsville and the interstate. I have a brother in Bainbridge, and my other brother just moved back from Washington D.C., I think they moved back to the house he has in Poland over by the lake. So fun to know someone from the area on here  
I am planning to come up that way to visit family in the next month. My dad lives right next to a creek - can't remember the name of it! But there is a covered bridge right there, and it's heaven for my kids, everyone camps there, goes swimming, and fishing, riding ATV's, etc. it's a blast. The covered bridge just sets the scene


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I know where Reelsville, Bainbridge, and Poland are. It's great to know someone is familiar with my area. Usually when we tell people how to get to our house we tell them we live in the middle of nowhere!  
Have fun when you come up here!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> I know where Reelsville, Bainbridge, and Poland are. It's great to know someone is familiar with my area. Usually when we tell people how to get to our house we tell them we live in the middle of nowhere!
> Have fun when you come up here!


Ditto! Always fun to know someone else from the 'middle of nowhere' haha  I miss the area, and I'd love to have a farm! The land there is so much better priced than here, it's ridiculous what an acre will cost you around here.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

I know that there is a pack goat project which would be perfect for a wether.


----------

